# Men's Sheer Dress Socks and Garters



## sheermanus (Jan 11, 2006)

A couple of years ago one of my co-workers/friends invited me to be a groomsman in his wedding and he was encouraged to give all the men in the wedding black socks when dressing at the wedding to make certain all the men had on the same black socks. My friend gave each of us a pair of very silky sheer black ribbed nylon socks and a pair of black garters to wear with our tux. He wears the silky sheer socks all the time with garters for business dress with garters. Well I loved the feel and look of the socks and garters and began wearing the ones he had given me as well a purchasing additional pairs.

My problem is my wife at first hated me wearing them as she felt they were "old men's socks" but finally she seemed to come to terms with the fact I love wearing them. Now one of her female friends noticed my sheer socks and gave me grief for wearing them causing my wife to start up again with her wanting me to get rid of them.

I love wearing the socks and garters and don't want to stop wearing them even though they are somewhat difficult to find these days. I was hoping to get advice from other gentlemen who wear the sheer socks and /or garters to show her it's ok for me to wear them even though I'm not an "old man" yet. Any help and encouragement would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I find that sheen is a little more appropriate with evening wear but the real issue is that you should never let a woman tell you how to dress (unless you are trying to hit on one in which case you can make an argument for any behavior that's not morally reprehensible). 

Since you're married and presumeably immune to the exception case, remember that women generally have no clue about men's style. Their own experience with color and pattern matching is not a qualification for anything more subtle than "that orange tie doesn't match your purple shirt." 


------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by sheermanus_
> 
> A couple of years ago one of my co-workers/friends invited me to be a groomsman in his wedding and he was encouraged to give all the men in the wedding black socks when dressing at the wedding to make certain all the men had on the same black socks. My friend gave each of us a pair of very silky sheer black ribbed nylon socks and a pair of black garters to wear with our tux. He wears the silky sheer socks all the time with garters for business dress with garters. Well I loved the feel and look of the socks and garters and began wearing the ones he had given me as well a purchasing additional pairs.
> 
> ...


Can't really help on the socks but garters (sock suspenders to me) are a sensible choice for anyone who wears mid-calf socks and wants to present a smart appearance. They also offer a comfort advantage (for me at least) in that they counteract my socks' tendency to slip and bunch up under my heel. I wear them and I hope I don't qualify as an old man yet (I'm 28).


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Will_
> 
> I find that sheen is a little more appropriate with evening wear but ythe real issue is that you should never let a woman tell you how to dress (unless you are trying to hit on one in which case you can make an argument for any behavior that's not morally reprehensible).
> 
> ...


I agree with both these views. Sheer socks, which I also love, do seem best suited to the sheen of evening attire. If, like me, you have few chances to really dress up in this way, then the opportunities to sport the silk socks can be somewhat limited....

The big problem that I have is my wife simply does not understand some of my more eccentric choices in clothes but still feels she is entitled to express a strong view! It is the source of many arguements in my house. But we must not weaken!


----------



## La Fragancia (Dec 27, 2005)

In the Military, we have "Blousing Straps". That's what we call them.. They attach to the Bottom of the Shirt and to the top of the Sock. This allows the shirt to remain tucked and at the same time the socks will not fall..

I loved them... I even consider wearing them with my suits now..

Forget about what your wife says.. If you feel good wearing them, and they crispen up the look,, KEEP THEM..



"Chuck Norris can kick Steven Segal's ass too"


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Several years ago I stumbled on to a Yahoo group about sheer socks and garters. It was shall, we say a bit of a fetish site.

Carl


----------



## Vintage Gent (Jan 13, 2005)

While I'm more of a wool socks kind of guy (even in the summer, I find a good, thin merino more comfortable than cotton), I wear sock garters every day, and I've done so since my very early 30s (nearly 38 now). Every so often, I'll wear sheer socks--the last time was this New Year's Eve, but that was with black tie.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

*What age did you discover Sock suspenders?*



Brideshead said:


> I agree with both these views. Sheer socks, which I also love, do seem best suited to the sheen of evening attire. If, like me, you have few chances to really dress up in this way, then the opportunities to sport the silk socks can be somewhat limited....
> 
> The big problem that I have is my wife simply does not understand some of my more eccentric choices in clothes but still feels she is entitled to express a strong view! It is the source of many arguements in my house. But we must not weaken!


Good Day all
I wear sock suspenders every day and have done for many years now. I feel awfully under dressed if my socks are not held up by my sock suspenders.
I first discovered them at school.. I have no idea how! and began to wear them in my early 20's.. (Im now 39). Now its just not possible to go without. I have both styles, the single grip and also the double grip variety.. I do also wear shirt stays on occasion, however as well as they work i feel they pull my shirt down too tightly. Also of course they cannot be worn in conjunction with traditional long johns ( the type with brace tapes) as the shirt is tucked in...


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*shbeer socks and garters?*

Why don't you try a garter belt and nylons?


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

*Pardon*



dfloyd said:


> Why don't you try a garter belt and nylons?


Are you suggesting ladies clothing or Gentlemans?


----------



## estolano (Jun 11, 2004)

I hate to be in the minority- but I pretty much agree with your wife and her friends. I would not be caught dead in socks and garters, unless it was for some kind of play as a costume or I was otherwise required to wear it.

It gives an appearance of feminity, in my opinion, to a huge majority of the lay public. Nothing wrong if this is what you are aiming for, but it's not me.

Just get socks that are long enough, elastic enough or live with the fact that when you're sitting as I do, legs propped on the table- a sliver of ankle may show. C'est la vie!


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Sheer socks and garters = horrid


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

estolano said:


> It gives an appearance of feminity, in my opinion, to a huge majority of the lay public.


If sock suspenders were ever visible I could agree but they are not. A wife is about the only other person in the world who would ever know that a man was wearing a device to hold up his socks. That's hardly an appearance of femininity.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Sock suspenders were necessary for old-fashioned non-elasticated wool socks of the sort that were hand-knitted and darned. Today we have elasticated over-the-calf socks that we throw away when the elastic perishes. Much better in my view.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

*Exposed Hairy legs*



estolano said:


> I hate to be in the minority- but I pretty much agree with your wife and her friends. I would not be caught dead in socks and garters, unless it was for some kind of play as a costume or I was otherwise required to wear it.
> 
> It gives an appearance of feminity, in my opinion, to a huge majority of the lay public. Nothing wrong if this is what you are aiming for, but it's not me.
> 
> Just get socks that are long enough, elastic enough or live with the fact that when you're sitting as I do, legs propped on the table- a sliver of ankle may show. C'est la vie!


Lol! As far as I was aware, exposing a hairy appendage was the ultimate in bad manners..
Elastic socks become uncomfortable throughout the day, sock suspenders are a wonderful solution that can be worn in 2006, or 1906!!


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

Sir Royston said:


> Lol! As far as I was aware, exposing a hairy appendage was the ultimate in bad manners..
> Elastic socks become uncomfortable throughout the day, sock suspenders are a wonderful solution that can be worn in 2006, or 1906!!


I do agree about the hair. But sock suspenders become uncomfortable too. Until you get used to them, that is. But I'm used to elastic-top socks. In fact Pantherella merino over-the-calf are my daily pleasure and are never uncomfortable.

I wouldn't advocate elastic-waisted trousers, however. Braces every time.


----------



## estolano (Jun 11, 2004)

Sir Royston said:


> Lol! As far as I was aware, exposing a hairy appendage was the ultimate in bad manners..
> Elastic socks become uncomfortable throughout the day, sock suspenders are a wonderful solution that can be worn in 2006, or 1906!!


I'd say that depends on the appendage...

Seriously though, I'd have to have my legs propped up on the desk for any skin to be visible- it usually isn't.

And it's not just your wife that sees the sock suspenders- when changing at the gym, or I suppose, at the day spa, they'd be visible. Also at doctor appointments, tailorings...


----------



## junior engineer (Jun 14, 2005)

sheermanus said:


> A couple of years ago one of my co-workers/friends invited me to be a groomsman in his wedding and he was encouraged to give all the men in the wedding black socks when dressing at the wedding to make certain all the men had on the same black socks. My friend gave each of us a pair of very silky sheer black ribbed nylon socks and a pair of black garters to wear with our tux. He wears the silky sheer socks all the time with garters for business dress with garters. Well I loved the feel and look of the socks and garters and began wearing the ones he had given me as well a purchasing additional pairs.
> 
> My problem is my wife at first hated me wearing them as she felt they were "old men's socks" but finally she seemed to come to terms with the fact I love wearing them. Now one of her female friends noticed my sheer socks and gave me grief for wearing them causing my wife to start up again with her wanting me to get rid of them.
> 
> I love wearing the socks and garters and don't want to stop wearing them even though they are somewhat difficult to find these days. I was hoping to get advice from other gentlemen who wear the sheer socks and /or garters to show her it's ok for me to wear them even though I'm not an "old man" yet. Any help and encouragement would be greatly appreciated!!!


I would say, Bring your wife some flowers and take her to a nice, romantic dinner and share a decent bottle of wine and a fine dessert. Take a good long walk and listen to anything she wants to talk about. Buy her a tennis bracelet or a pendant of some sort--you know, something modest that just says, "I care."

After you get home, tell her to shut the hell up about your sock garters because you'll wear whatever you damn well please under your pant legs and you don't want to hear another stinking word about it.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

junior engineer said:


> I would say, Bring your wife some flowers and take her to a nice, romantic dinner and share a decent bottle of wine and a fine dessert. Take a good long walk and listen to anything she wants to talk about. Buy her a tennis bracelet or a pendant of some sort--you know, something modest that just says, "I care."
> 
> After you get home, tell her to shut the hell up about your sock garters because you'll wear whatever you damn well please under your pant legs and you don't want to hear another stinking word about it.


I myself could imagine not wearing sock suspenders.. Saying that though, i did get a couple of odd looks the other day whilst chaging at the gym!!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

sheermanus said:


> My problem is my wife at first hated me wearing them as she felt they were "old men's socks" but finally she seemed to come to terms with the fact I love wearing them. Now one of her female friends noticed my sheer socks and gave me grief for wearing them causing my wife to start up again with her wanting me to get rid of them.
> 
> I love wearing the socks and garters and don't want to stop wearing them


Simply tell your woman to "get back in the kitchen and keep that kid quiet!" (winks) Seriously, if you enjoy wearing the sheer socks and sock garters, then do so.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Simply tell your woman to "get back in the kitchen and keep that kid quiet!" (winks) Seriously, if you enjoy wearing the sheer socks and sock garters, then do so.


hehhe
I like that.. must try that one at home.. "and while you are there.. do some ironing!!!"


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I could try... might be useful to keep Accident & Emergency on the speed dial, though.

Curiously, I've never received that objection to my wearing sock suspenders, although I personally prefer ribbed cotton lisle or silk mix (latter for evening) and wouldn't care to try sheer hose.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Will said:


> If sock suspenders were ever visible I could agree but they are not. A wife is about the only other person in the world who would ever know that a man was wearing a device to hold up his socks. That's hardly an appearance of femininity.


Do you have any idea what my wife would say?


----------



## emorel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

iammatt said:


> Do you have any idea what my wife would say?


Word.

The word "garter" should not be a part of a man's wardrobe vocabulary. I wear mid calf and OTC socks and I have never had an issue of the socks not staying in place. I don't perform gymnastics in them, but in a typical day I never find myself pulling up my socks. Maybe instead of investing in a garter, guys should invest in higher quality socks.

And sheer dress socks should not be worn to anything but the most formal of occasions. Sheer socks under a suit in the daytime is incredibly foppish and borderline ridiculous.


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

iammatt said:


> Do you have any idea what my wife would say?


You had better hope he will have to guess.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

dopey said:


> You had better hope he will have to guess.


How many times do I have to apologize to you before you'll let it drop Dopey?


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

emorel98 said:


> Word.
> 
> The word "garter" should not be a part of a man's wardrobe vocabulary. I wear mid calf and OTC socks and I have never had an issue of the socks not staying in place. I don't perform gymnastics in them, but in a typical day I never find myself pulling up my socks.


I'm happy for you; precisely how good quality are these socks? I only aspire to Marks and Spencer but I don't believe that they are so poor quality that that in itself explains why they fall down.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

emorel98 said:


> Word.
> 
> The word "garter" should not be a part of a man's wardrobe vocabulary. I wear mid calf and OTC socks and I have never had an issue of the socks not staying in place. I don't perform gymnastics in them, but in a typical day I never find myself pulling up my socks. Maybe instead of investing in a garter, guys should invest in higher quality socks.
> 
> And sheer dress socks should not be worn to anything but the most formal of occasions. Sheer socks under a suit in the daytime is incredibly foppish and borderline ridiculous.


I think that the quality of the sock has nothing to do with it. More to do with length of sock and length of leg possibly.
I wear sock suspenders as they keep my socks perfectly in place and the look of an unwrinkled sock is always better.
For the ecord most of my socks are Pantherella which most would agree are rather high quality.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

You may wish to point out to her how unladylike it is to point out the peculiarties she may see in men's wear. Just as, I'm sure, you refrain from mentioning the many oddities of womens fashions she may employ.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Bogdanoff said:


> https://img76.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g1lr9.jpg*https://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g2io2.jpg


Suspender porn!


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Will said:


> Suspender porn!


thats wonderful!!!!


----------



## mogultv (Dec 9, 2007)

sheermanus said:


> A couple of years ago one of my co-workers/friends invited me to be a groomsman in his wedding and he was encouraged to give all the men in the wedding black socks when dressing at the wedding to make certain all the men had on the same black socks. My friend gave each of us a pair of very silky sheer black ribbed nylon socks and a pair of black garters to wear with our tux. He wears the silky sheer socks all the time with garters for business dress with garters. Well I loved the feel and look of the socks and garters and began wearing the ones he had given me as well a purchasing additional pairs.
> 
> My problem is my wife at first hated me wearing them as she felt they were "old men's socks" but finally she seemed to come to terms with the fact I love wearing them. Now one of her female friends noticed my sheer socks and gave me grief for wearing them causing my wife to start up again with her wanting me to get rid of them.
> 
> I love wearing the socks and garters and don't want to stop wearing them even though they are somewhat difficult to find these days. I was hoping to get advice from other gentlemen who wear the sheer socks and /or garters to show her it's ok for me to wear them even though I'm not an "old man" yet. Any help and encouragement would be greatly appreciated!!!


I wear sheer socks and garters pretty much every day. I started when I was about 15 in high school.


----------



## mogultv (Dec 9, 2007)

Will said:


> I find that sheen is a little more appropriate with evening wear but the real issue is that you should never let a woman tell you how to dress (unless you are trying to hit on one in which case you can make an argument for any behavior that's not morally reprehensible).
> 
> Since you're married and presumeably immune to the exception case, remember that women generally have no clue about men's style. Their own experience with color and pattern matching is not a qualification for anything more subtle than "that orange tie doesn't match your purple shirt."
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. My pet peeve is after I take the time to dress appropriately and correctly to have a woman tell me I look "cute". Unfortunately, I stopped looking cute at about age 14.


----------



## mogultv (Dec 9, 2007)

Anthony Jordan said:


> Can't really help on the socks but garters (sock suspenders to me) are a sensible choice for anyone who wears mid-calf socks and wants to present a smart appearance. They also offer a comfort advantage (for me at least) in that they counteract my socks' tendency to slip and bunch up under my heel. I wear them and I hope I don't qualify as an old man yet (I'm 28).


Here, here!!


----------



## mogultv (Dec 9, 2007)

Will said:


> If sock suspenders were ever visible I could agree but they are not. A wife is about the only other person in the world who would ever know that a man was wearing a device to hold up his socks. That's hardly an appearance of femininity.


Well put!!


----------



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm with your wife - they do seem to have feminine undertones which I wouldn't be comfortable at all with.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

There was a thread regarding "fashion rules you adhere to" not long ago. I want to update my rules:

Rule 1: Tassels only belong on drape cords and Vegas showgirls.
Rule 2: Garters only belong on bartender sleeves, woman's thighs and "Christmas Story" leg lamps.


Andy B.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Ignore the peanut gallery and wear whatever you want. Its nobody's damn business and if you cant freely dress the way you like you have bigger problems than socks. The whole problem stems from your wife feeling foolish in front of her rude friend, Its not your problem its hers.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Put your wife on a really tall shelf, then go out in search of a new wife and new shelf.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Gentlemen, it might be useful to note that this thread is over four years old.

One would hope that the OP has resolved his issues with his stockings and garters (and perhaps his wife) by now.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Gentlemen, it might be useful to note that this thread is over four years old.
> 
> One would hope that the OP has resolved his issues with his stockings and garters (and perhaps his wife) by now.


"Resolved issues with wife"? Isn't that an oxymoron?

Or did you mean that the OP had passed away?


----------



## jblaze (Oct 6, 2009)

LilacCords said:


> I'm with your wife - they do seem to have feminine undertones which I wouldn't be comfortable at all with.


+1. I fully agree. Garters are for the ladies. Maybe try another brand of socks that remains tight all day?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't wear sock garters. I prefer over-the-calf socks and, thankfully, the brands I wear stay up perfectly well without garters.

That said, those of you who are either so immature or so ignorant as to believe that sock garters are only for the ladies need a bit of a menswear history lesson.


----------



## max b (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know if somebody cares about it, but anyway a little bit of socks history : until the '60, socks were produced on flat machines with the needles on line (the ones still used for knitwear in few words). At that time after knitting the yarn the socks were made just cutting the fabric, giving it the shape of a sock and then linking eveything on the back (that is the reason for the line on the back of the old socks). Of course no elastic, spandex or rub at that time, so to hold up the socks people were using garters. After the second world war the first circular machines arrived on the market and those was able to make socks without the linking on the back and with the elastic on the top. This was the dead of the garters.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

max b said:


> I don't know if somebody cares about it, but anyway a little bit of socks history : until the '60, socks were produced on flat machines with the needles on line (the ones still used for knitwear in few words). At that time after knitting the yarn the socks were made just cutting the fabric, giving it the shape of a sock and then linking eveything on the back (that is the reason for the line on the back of the old socks). Of course no elastic, spandex or rub at that time, so to hold up the socks people were using garters. After the second world war the first circular machines arrived on the market and those was able to make socks without the linking on the back and with the elastic on the top. This was the dead of the garters.


Which is why even 100% silk socks can now be produced which stay up with out the need for garters:


​


----------



## XanderGrey (Oct 8, 2012)

I love wearing sheers and sock garters too. I'm a younger guy and I don't think they make me look old at all. I prefer wearing sock garters with dress socks, because regardless of what kind or the quality of the socks they tend to slip on me. I think it's because I have beefy legs that tend to stretch the elastic of the socks.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I own a pair of sock garters but haven't worn them in a long time; the actual clip that attached to the sock caught a hair on my leg and it caused a small but unpleasant rash.

I've almost entirely switched to over-the-calf dress socks. Casual cotton socks are short and manage to stay up unless I'm wearing them for the second time (like when I change into the same clothes after the gym).

There is an entertaining conversation in the movie _Down with Love_ that would be appropriate in this thread. It's an homage to the 1960s "sex comedies" like those that starred Rock Hudson and Doris Day. Ewan MacGregor is Catcher Block, a ladies-man magazine reporter. David Hyde-Pierce is Peter MacMannus, the best friend who's his boss because his father owns the company, a role typically filled by Tony Randall.

The conversation begins when Catcher has to change clothes in his office; Peter brought an outfit from Catcher's apartment but couldn't find any sock garters. Catcher explains he doesn't need them because he wears over-the-calf socks, which Peter had never seen before. The secretary interrupts them on the intercom and leaves the connection open to hear the rest of the conversation with no context.

: What would you say is the average length, for most men? 
: How would I know? You think I spend all my time in the locker room at the club making a comparative study? 
: Let me see yours again, then. We could measure. I'll get a ruler. 
: Better make it a yardstick! 
: Let's be accurate. Make sure you've got it fully extended. Have it up the whole way. 
: It stays up all the way, all day long, man! That's the miracle I was telling you about: better living through chemistry. You got... 16 inches. 
: 16 inches! How long does a man's hose have to be? 
: That's 32 inches of confidence in every step. Don't forget - I've got two of 'em! 
[_the secretary faints] 
_


----------

